# The Crow's Song



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

It floats on the nightly winds,
From the place to where souls ascend,
That lonesome "Caw-caw"
That fills your being with terror and awe.

The dreadful song of death's claim,
Heard by the ears upon which he sets his aim.
It is a call of mortal foreshadowing,
A warning of what is coming.

Heed the beating of darkened wings,
Harken to these screaming things.
For it may be the last thing you hear,
As death comes stalking ever nearer.

It is lost love and lost life,
But it is also the end of mortal strife.
It is the freedom of soul from body,
And from being someone or nobody.

It is a mournful, soulful tune,
Of the soul about to meet its ruin.
It is the night, yet somehow it is the light.
It is never sung in spite, and only when the time is right.

So, never fear the crow's song,
For it can never be sung wrong.
For time was meant to be no more than fleeting,
And death is due his final meeting.

Meet that lonesome "Caw-caw"
With a reverence and awe.
For we must sometime answer one and all,
To the crow's sacred call.


----------

